# Build Log



## chongmagic (Mar 20, 2020)

Not a build, but I was wondering if anyone kept any sort of build log of all of the pedals they have built? I think I probably take a picture of each one, but I have no idea how many I have built at this point. Each time I think I have a close number, I remember another one that I haven't counted. Do I have a problem? I think so. 

I have counted over 200 at this point, I just wish that I had kept a log. I have never been that much of a neat freak but it would have been cool to have something like that looking back.

Not sure this is the right place to post, but I have been thinking about it lately.


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 20, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Not a build, but I was wondering if anyone kept any sort of build log of all of the pedals they have built? I think I probably take a picture of each one, but I have no idea how many I have built at this point. Each time I think I have a close number, I remember another one that I haven't counted. Do I have a problem? I think so.
> 
> I have counted over 200 at this point, I just wish that I had kept a log. I have never been that much of a neat freak but it would have been cool to have something like that looking back.
> 
> Not sure this is the right place to post, but I have been thinking about it lately.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing the other day...
I don’t exactly how many it’s between 300 and 400 since I first started... 
I wish I had kept some kind of log...


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 20, 2020)

I think I am close to 270, I do like looking at pictures to see how my soldering skills have improved.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 20, 2020)

I keep a detailed log of everything since 2017-2018ish. Helps me keep track of what I have ordered and built and painted and posted. IT is just a simple excel spreadsheet, I can share if anyone is interested


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 20, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing the other day...
> I don’t exactly how many it’s between 300 and 400 since I first started...
> I wish I had kept some kind of log...



You guys need help.


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 21, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You guys need help.


Probably so


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 21, 2020)

I am way beyond help Chuck. lol


----------



## HamishR (Mar 21, 2020)

Help is probably more important than a log. Or is "log" a new pedal I'm not familiar with?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 21, 2020)

I only keep track and number stuff I make more than one of. ?‍♂️


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 21, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Help is probably more important than a log. Or is "log" a new pedal I'm not familiar with?



 I would use the term log to describe some of the pieces of shit I made that didn’t work.....


----------



## phi1 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a simple PowerPoint doc, 5 pedals per page with a pic, date, description, and any mods. Last I looked I’m somewhere in the 50s, most are on vero. I have a lot of gut shot pics on my iPhone (organized in the Files app rather than the regular Photos app). I wish I had more gut shots because I like to reference them for scheming out what can fit in the internal layout for vero builds.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 21, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You guys need help.


I about peed my pants.  I need to keep a log just so I don't start building duplicates


----------



## Barry (Mar 21, 2020)

Gordo said:


> I about peed my pants.  I need to keep a log just so I don't start building duplicates


Tell me about it, I got so many duplicate guitarpcb boards from all those package deals he runs I'll never build them all, especially now that I've started with these


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 21, 2020)

Barry said:


> Tell me about, I got so many duplicate guitarpcb boards from all those package deals he runs I'll never build them all, especially now that I've started with these



Man me too, I cant count how many dupes I have.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 21, 2020)

For some reason I've never warmed up to Rats or Muffs and I have bunch of them. I keep hoping I'll like THIS one


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 21, 2020)

There are Muffs and then there are Muffs.  So many different voicings.  You gotta like heavy compression to appreciate a BMP.  I have a Hoof, my 1st PedalPCB build. I also have a Swollen Pickle (snicker), which I don't like much, too muddy.  I prefer the ones that don't let too much bass thru, helps control the mud.  I have a Pryocumulus in the queue, I'm going to add a variable bass cut to that one, something along the lines of the Musket.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gordo said:


> For some reason I've never warmed up to Rats or Muffs and I have bunch of them. I keep hoping I'll like THIS one



This is the whole reason I build pedals. Certain thing have never clicked with me but then there are days I go “oh now i get it”. I never cared much for rats, built the mbp slow loris and love it. Couldn’t find a muff that sat in a mix well for me, built the pyrocumulous and bingo. Always thought I was a fuzz face guy then built a bunch of tone benders and went “yep”.

This complete rabbit hole hobby of ours, never ending fun.

Still love fuzz faces, never going to have less than 20 in the house.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> There are Muffs and then there are Muffs.  So many different voicings.  You gotta like heavy compression to appreciate a BMP.  I have a Hoof, my 1st PedalPCB build. I also have a Swollen Pickle (snicker), which I don't like much, too muddy.  I prefer the ones that don't let too much bass thru, helps control the mud.  I have a Pryocumulus in the queue, I'm going to add a variable bass cut to that one, something along the lines of the Musket.



Have you tried the Elk Sustainar variant?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like a pretty standard BMP clone, except for one of the tone caps.  I've played thru a similar Muff.  Anything particular you like about that one?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 22, 2020)

No!  You guys with the duplicates, wanna unload?...whatcha got? PM me...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks like a pretty standard BMP clone, except for one of the tone caps.  I've played thru a similar Muff.  Anything particular you like about that one?



That tone cap makes a world of difference! I’ll find mine and make a clip.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 22, 2020)

Here is my build log, clearly I am way behind in posting.....









						Pedal Build Log.xlsx
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 22, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> Here is my build log, clearly I am way behind in posting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, I may use it as a template. Thank you so much Optimus!


----------



## HamishR (Mar 23, 2020)

While I like a good Muff as much as the next guy I like Skreddy's takes best. Chuck, if you like them with less bass you might like the Skreddy P19.

I've said it before but I like to add some mids to a Muff and not use the second gain stage diodes. That makes it closer to a Colorsound Supa Tone which is a great pedal. Less compressed as a result more touch responsive. Still plenty compressed if you dime the gain but there are some great sludgey OD tones there as well.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Mar 24, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I was wondering if anyone kept any sort of build log of all of the pedals they have built?
> 
> I have counted over 200 at this point, I just wish that I had kept a log.



I started getting together some sort of build log a few weeks ago, then kinda left it sitting, but just now got it together, more or less.

For me it started at the end of 2017 with a workshop held by the guy behind LAL (check him out as a musician, DEFECTRO, he also builds the coolest instruments and likes to play with fire on stage, here's the peformance I saw, part of it, amazing stuff!).

Anyway, 2020 is my 3rd season so to speak and it seems, I've build 38 pedals so far. 

Build log is here, if you'd like to take a look.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 24, 2020)

Fuzzonaut said:


> I started getting together some sort of build log a few weeks ago, then kinda left it sitting, but just now got it together, more or less.
> 
> For me it started at the end of 2017 with a workshop held by the guy behind LAL (check him out as a musician, DEFECTRO, he also builds the coolest instruments and likes to play with fire on stage, here's the peformance I saw, part of it, amazing stuff!).
> 
> ...



Those look great, what do you use for your pedal graphics?


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Mar 24, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Those look great, what do you use for your pedal graphics?



Thanks! 

For graphics I used some photo transfer potch stuff in the beginning, but that was a bit of a pain in the neck and sometimes didn't turn out good, so I had to sand it down and try again. 
Then I switched to the water decal (or self-adhesive) paper Musikding sells. That works fine.
Clearcoat on top et voilà.


----------



## falzhobel (Mar 24, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> Here is my build log, clearly I am way behind in posting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My log looks a lot like yours. I'm at 350 pedals, the big majority from PedalPCB, some from Aion Electronics. 

I have pictures for all but they aren't linked in any way to the log, that's a problem....


----------



## HamishR (Mar 25, 2020)

A while ago last year I was almost building one a day, mainly vero but some PCBs.  I've slowed down a lot now because it feels like I've built my favourites now and I struggle to see the point of just building for buildings sake.  There is always the element of "maybe this next pedal will be the one..." but generally I doubt I'll find anything better than what I already have.  So now it's more a case of building to try things out, such a building a Rat or Expandora with a bass pot, or a BB with different diodes or something.  I do like building Big Muffs for some reason which is a bit weird because I rarely play them!  I do like them though.


----------

